# Controlled Force - Instructor Training [Otis Air Force Base]



## Gil

Controlled Force - Instructor Training
Instructor Certification Training Courses

Hosted by:
U.S. COAST GUARD N.R.F.T.C.

Controlled F.O.R.C.E.
LAW ENFORCEMENT TRAINING SYSTEMS

DEFENSIVE TACTICS TRAINING with INSTRUCTOR CERTIFICATION & DEVELOPMENT

CONTROLLED F.O.R.C.E. provides cutting-edge instructor level defensive tactics training solutions for LAW ENFORCEMENT, CORRECTIONS, and SECURITY REDUCE INJURY IN TRAINING AND IN THE FIELD MINIMIZE RISK OF LAWSUIT AND COMPENSATION INCREASE OFFICERS' CONFIDENCE TO GO HANDS-ON

Controlled F.O.R.C.E. INSTRUCTOR CERTIFICATION & DEVELOPMENT
• Hand-to-Hand Subject Control Mechanical Advantage Control Holds™ (M.A.C.H.)
• M.A.C.H. Takedowns & Handcuff Positioning Techniques
• M.A.C.H. Team Arrest Tactics
• M.A.C.H. Baton Subject Control
• M.A.C.H. In-Holster Weapon Retention

Training Announcement
This course is available for RE-CERTIFICATION

COURSE DATE / TIME

September 27 - October 1, 2004
09:00 - 17:00

COURSE LOCATION
Otis Air Force Base
Base Gym
Buzzards Bay, MA 02542

COURSE CONTACT / INSTRUCTOR
Nuno Almeida
Phone: 781-706-0687
[email protected]

COURSE TUITION
$575 Controlled F.O.R.C.E.
$500 Survival F.O.R.C.E.
$850 Both Courses

TUITION INCLUDES
Instructor Certification & Development
CD-ROM Training Manual
2-Year Certification Term

TRAINING INFORMATION
Controlled F.O.R.C.E.
609 Thryselius Dr. (Unit B)
Elburn, IL 60119
Toll-Free: 1-800-301-9292
Local: 630-365-1700
Fax: 630-365-1361
Email: [email protected]
www.controlledforce.com

Survival F.O.R.C.E.
INSTRUCTOR CERTIFICATION & DEVELOPMENT
• Hand-to-Hand Disruption Techniques
• Baton Disruption Techniques
• Knife Awareness and Defense
• Ground Defense and Escapes
• Out-of-Holster Weapon Retention & Disarms

Registration Form [PDF File] http://www.masscops.com/pdf/ControlledFORCE_SEPT27.pdf

*This is a Physical Class - NO REFUNDS IF UNABLE TO COMPLETE CLASS*
Space is limited, please reserve your spot as soon as possible!

IMPORTANT: Students are responsible for providing their own equipment. Recommended is a towel, gym-shoes, and comfortable workout clothes. All classes are limited in size to ensure a balanced Student/Teacher ratio.
Space can only be reserved upon receipt of registration. Certificates will only be issued when full payment is received.
Registrants who withdraw at least fifteen (15) business days before the first day of class will receive a full refund. Registrants who withdraw less than fifteen (15) business days before the first day of class will receive a refund minus $50 per course per officer. Registrants who do not withdraw before the first day of class, and who fail to show for class, will receive a refund minus $100 per course per officer. In any case of withdraw or no show, Controlled F.O.R.C.E. can provide a full credit to another officer or to our next scheduled class in lieu of a refund.

Controlled F.O.R.C.E.® Law Enforcement Training Systems | 1-800-301-9292 | [email protected]


----------

